# Plow Bills



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone use a program to do you plow bills? To make it easier? Let me know THANKS!


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

I use the free QuickBooks Starter program, Just select the customer from a drop down box, fill in the amount, then i sit back and print them all out at one time at the end of the month. Then as the checks come in, just note it in the Payments Rec'd section. Then you can see who still owes money, whenever you want.
I recommend it.
Chris in Boston


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i use quick bboks pro it is the **** i used keep everything on paper what a night mare 
its so easy to look at any aspect finacially with just a couple clicks and the invoices are plain and simple. its expensive check around with friends and family to bootleg a copy !!!


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

mc1;520269 said:


> i use quick bboks pro it is the **** i used keep everything on paper what a night mare
> its so easy to look at any aspect finacially with just a couple clicks and the invoices are plain and simple. its expensive check around with friends and family to bootleg a copy !!!


If/When you get people who have past due accounts you can use the Statement feature to print a summarization of charges for whatever timespan you want. If you want, you can then send the Statement with a Past Due notice (this is what I do) to give them a history of their charges and lack of payment. For normal billing, I generate Invoices.

I suggest you do not bootleg a copy. Bootlegging is theft.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Gopher and it works well for me. Very easy to transition between landscaping and snowplowing. I have the basic edition and will soon be upgrading. It allows you to itemize, add late fees, add and deduct credits, etc. Very good program. Plus you can couple it with Quickbooks for your financial end of it too


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I use excel.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I use Quick Books Simple Start. It was free when I ordered business cards from Vista Print a while back, and it is great!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I like the database ability of Excel. I can print right to my letterhead, import addresses from Excel to Word with relative ease for printing envelopes, and the formulas allow me to keep track of gross receipts, expenses, etc.


----------



## BlueDog Ram (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone use Blizzard buster? I downloaded the free demo and it seems really, really easy to get up and running.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I downloaded and installed quick book. it seems farily easy to use so far. All I want is to change the price each time and print it post it get paid lol.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

We use Gopher, it works well.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Quickbooks here...:bluebounc


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

quick books pro here... profesional and really helps at tax time


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Quickbooks Pro here as well but I also use there credit card software on the go with the laptop with wireless internet from verizon. What a great program, I highly recommend this software!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I ran gopher and quickbooks pro up til this season, but part of my new business plan is to spend less time in the office... Gopher is great for a start up, but its just not advanced enough for a bigger operation. I was doing double entry from gopher to QB and its a pain in the ass and extremely time consuming. Not to mention I was always missing work in QB. I'm talking over $1200 in a 45 day period this past fall. Gopher does have an export to QB feature, but it never worked for me. They've promised that feature for years now and they've never done squat with it. My business is growing, and I can't get slowed down doing double entry.

I now run Qxpress platinum that integrates seamlessly with QB. No more double entry, and I can schedule work easily now too. It has great features. It's certainly not for everyone with a $1300 price tag + $200 for a license to use basically a full version of it on my phone out in the field. I just look at its as It paid for itself already since I'll never miss another bill because I didn't do a double entry. I also chose to rent the program for $68/mo instead. I can cancel it anytime if something better comes along. I highly recommend qxpress. Gopher is good, but not if you have more than a dozen or two accounts, plus it freaking sucks at reports for tax time.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*me too!*



mc1;520269 said:


> i use quick bboks pro it is the **** i used keep everything on paper what a night mare
> its so easy to look at any aspect finacially with just a couple clicks and the invoices are plain and simple. its expensive check around with friends and family to bootleg a copy !!!


I use Quickbooks Pro too....good program, lots of nice features for keeping up with everything....my wife is an accountant at where she works....they love it too...


----------



## johnknwd (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a program called My Invoices and Estimates Pro. I bought it at Office Depot for around 30.00. Works great for my purposes. Allows me to estimate, bill, customer contacts, customer letters and analyze all costs and income. Easy to learn and simple to use.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I just got the Quick Books Pro software as well. I have been entering my current clients and different items/services I offer. It is very simple to print invoices or statements. Its also easy to enter when people have paid their bills and it tells you how much your making and all that type of stuff.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

So let me ask you guys this ...

Im been working on a Filemaker Database App to handle the snow (or lawn) accounts. Ive taken a look at the Blizzard Buster program .. and frankly cant stand it visually. It seemed very childish in design.

Functionally .. what do you all like to have available? I see a trend with being able to import into quickbooks ... but what else? Id like to know so I can look at creating those functions into the development of version 2.

-Dakota


----------

